# Sticky  Name-calling/derogatory terms



## TechGuy

It's difficult to draw a line between what is and isn't allowed, especially in a forum like this one. After some discussion, I think it would be best to avoid calling someone a "Trumper", "snowflake", "libtard", "Trumplican", or similar terms most often used in a disrespectful manner.

I'll ask the Moderators to be lenient to first-time offenders as this is a new interpretation of our rules, but I think it's for the best to try to keep things civilized. 

Thanks!


----------



## enigma1944

I agree with you but some people insist they can do it. If after notification they continue degrade someone my vote would be to remove them from them from this service.


----------



## TechGuy

We have a point system in place for those who don't follow the rules. Accumulating points will cause a temporary, and then permanent, account suspension. Click on Rules on the main menu above for more details.


----------



## OBP

Years overdue.
Does it apply to moderators as well?


----------



## TechGuy

Yes, of course. All rules apply equally to moderators.

Feel free to contact me by clicking my username if you have any questions.


----------



## Johnny b

I'll abide to any decision made.

But, something to think about...in what way does a term like 'Trumper' signify something other than those that support Trump and his policies?
Are the terms Republican or Democrat any different in concept?

And are accusations of being a 'Trumper' any different conceptually than accusations of being a 'leftist'.

The member that seems to have initiated this dialog with a complaint committed the same.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/the-trump-thread.1183765/post-9799799



> ........ I am not a Trumper or or a cult follower of anything. These are just derogatory terms made up by the far left to disparage people that voted for Trump. ......


https://forums.techguy.org/threads/the-trump-thread.1183765/post-9799965


> What do you call yourself when you vote for a party that is controlled by the far left?
> 
> I voted for Trump because I liked what he stood for despite his personal shortcomings.


Hypocrisy?
In what way in the above example isn't he a Trump supporter (Trumper)?

Anyway....
I'm not a leftist. I'm a registered Republican .

So, unless there is a further restriction, I'll use the term, 'Trump Loyalist' as an option. Same people. Those that that support Trump and his agendas.


----------

